# WorldMark portal vs. actual RCI Points inventory--what am I doing wrong?



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 6, 2013)

I thought I could see actual RCI Points inventory through the WorldMark portal and book summer DVC weeks cheaper than using RCI Points.  Not so.  I cannot see anything but weeks' inventory through the portal.  

Am I doing something wrong?  Do I need to bank some points to see different inventory?  There are many weeks in RCI Points not showing in Weeks, and definitely not there in WorldMark's RCI portal.  

Wyndham's portal works fairly well, because I tested it.  I just don't use Wyndham for RCI exchanges.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 6, 2013)

Cindy,

I believe RCI Points via Worldmark's portal are only offered to Worldmark _TravelShare_ members.  If you purchased WM via resale recently (since 2006), you would not have TravelShare.  (Don't feel alone ... I've owned WM since 2000 and do not have TravelShare.)

- rhonda


----------



## PassionForTravel (Apr 7, 2013)

What Ronda said is correct and was confirmed when we signed up for an RCI account they told us Travelshare was RCI points, everyone else was RCI Weeks. 

Of all the Travelshare supposed benefits this is the only one which I wish we had.

Ian


----------



## LLW (Apr 8, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I thought I could see actual RCI Points inventory through the WorldMark portal and book summer DVC weeks cheaper than using RCI Points.  Not so.  I cannot see anything but weeks' inventory through the portal.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?  Do I need to bank some points to see different inventory?  There are many weeks in RCI Points not showing in Weeks, and definitely not there in WorldMark's RCI portal.
> 
> Wyndham's portal works fairly well, because I tested it.  I just don't use Wyndham for RCI exchanges.



Cindy, I think you had RCI Points before you had WM. Have you been able to add WM to your Points account? If yes, can't you use WM credits on the regular RCI Points site, and not use the WM portal - the portal is not updated as fast as RCI.com anyway - rumor has it that it is a few days behind? In fact, that may be why you are not seeing DVC on the WM portal - it is just a few days behind, just like the Hilton portal.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Apr 8, 2013)

How can the WM and Hilton portals be behind by a couple of days, that would be a programming nightmare. If what you mean is that RCI points has a few days preference period before they appear in the portals, that makes more sense.

RCI definitely told me that unless the WM account has Travelshare it will be a weeks account, non TS accounts were not permitted to be linked to RCI points. It makes sense since Wyndham owns both WM and RCI and they try everything they can to get WM owners to "upgrade" to TS. One of the resale accounts that I bought had TS with the original owner, the RCI account stayed active for a few days. I saw different inventory (more) than with our other non TS WM account. 

Ian


----------



## jdunn1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Cindy.  Wm resale owners like you and I only have access to weeks inventory.  This bothered me at first but the preference wm owners get in Rci more than makes-up for no points access.  One other thing I learned is that if you have an ongoing search that nabs a unit for you within flex time, you still have to pay full credit price.  The 4k flex time price for all units is only good on instant exchanges, not ongoing requests. 

So what do you think of the timeshares I have been touting here on tug.  I see that you have bought everything I suggested.  I use wm for those DVC exchanges people think are impossible.  Other than for DVC I use wm almost exclusively in II.  Have learned some great ways to stretch your points in II. If you have questions about wm, please feel free to pm me.  

I think you will be very happy with wm but like I have posted before, this is one timeshare you can always sell for the same price you purchased it for, assuming you bought resale. Also don't ever underestimate the power of renting unlimited extra points from other wm Owners. This is how I get nearly all ny wm points and I always seem to need more.  Love being able to share my wm points with my family. This one little timeshare is like having unlimited weeks of the highest trade power in Rci and only slightly less trade power in II.  

Hope all is well

Jim


----------



## LLW (Apr 11, 2013)

PassionForTravel said:


> *How can the WM and Hilton portals be behind by a couple of days, that would be a programming nightmare. If what you mean is that RCI points has a few days preference period before they appear in the portals, that makes more sense.*
> RCI definitely told me that unless the WM account has Travelshare it will be a weeks account, non TS accounts were not permitted to be linked to RCI points. It makes sense since Wyndham owns both WM and RCI and they try everything they can to get WM owners to "upgrade" to TS. One of the resale accounts that I bought had TS with the original owner, the RCI account stayed active for a few days. I saw different inventory (more) than with our other non TS WM account.
> 
> Ian



It was around the first and second quarter of last year (2012) when posts on both TUG and wmowners.com talked about how DVC bulk deposits were not showing on the WM portal but were on RCI.com, until days later, when most of them would have already been picked up by exchangers who used RCI.com. Hilton owners shared that they had the same problem on the Hilton portal for RCI. I tried searching for those posts but don't have that much time. I don't use RCI so don't know if that is still happening.

It is true that only TravelShare owners can sign up for RCI Points, so there may be two reasons for the problem that Cindy was seeing. She never did say if she could see WM in her Points account on RCI.com, or if she was able to add WM to her Points account at all.


----------

